# كورس إدارة مشروعات pmp ممتاز للتحميل



## Nsync (21 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كورس مفيد جدا لإدارة المشروعات وشهادة PMP وجدته بالصدفه فى موقع أجنبى فقررت إنى أشاركم بيه لعل وعسى يفيد أى شخص








Project Management Prepcast for Professional Success
English | 38h 52mn | 640 x 480 | MP4 H264 138 Kbps | AAC 80 Kbps | 1.91 GB

Watch, Learn and Succeed..and Easily Pass the Exam! Looking for the very best way to study for the PMP Exam? Need to be efficient with your time? Get The PM PrepCast and you will fast track your way to PMP Exam success!

With over 11,500 students who have used this program, it is quite simply the best, most affordable way to study for the PMP exam. Significantly reduce your study time and increase your chances of passing your PMP Exam the first time!

If you are trying to find the easiest approach, you have found it: Simply order, download and watch the video lessons on your computer or portable player. The PrepCast reduces the pain and anxiety of your exam preparation to a series of easy to follow videos. Do not waste your money on expensive PMP bootcamps. Stop spending your days in a boring, ineffective class. Just watch The PM PrepCast. It is everything you need to succeed!






PrepCast Features:

* Everyday English
* All exam concepts explained
* Watch on computer, laptop or portable player
* Easy to follow modules
* Written by PMP certified instructor

التحميل

http://www.fileserve.com/file/QJKvQ4E/Project.Prepcast.Success.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6GHmBXn/Project.Prepcast.Success.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vgCuD7k/Project.Prepcast.Success.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zUqmYBX/Project.Prepcast.Success.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WqhuFcS/Project.Prepcast.Success.part5.rar


----------



## يسرى191 (21 يونيو 2011)

اخى المحترم 

هذا الكورس من الكورسات القيمة فعلا و لكن يصعب تنزيله بالطريقة التى و ضعتها حيث ان الجزء الواحد 400 ميجا يعنى ياخد و قت طويل جداااا فى التنزيل يا ريت لو رابط تورنت يكون اقضل بكثير 

و لك الشكر على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (21 يونيو 2011)

لقد اصبت الهدف بهذا الكورس فعلا فهو اكثر من قيم


----------



## Nsync (22 يونيو 2011)

إخوانى الكرام
أنا ضفت روابط جديدة للكورس + رابط تورنت كمان
هاتلاقوا الموضوع الجديد هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270178.html#post2242859


----------



## يسرى191 (22 يونيو 2011)

nsync قال:


> إخوانى الكرام
> أنا ضفت روابط جديدة للكورس + رابط تورنت كمان
> هاتلاقوا الموضوع الجديد هنا
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270178.html#post2242859


 
بارك الله فيك و لك


----------



## Abu David (1 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## العبقرية (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## م محمدالأمين فقيري (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عامر71 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------

